# Biden-Macron-Scholz-Putin, aperture su trattato di pace



## Andris (2 Dicembre 2022)

Apro un nuovo topic, perchè ci sono novità importanti.

*Biden ha dichiarato finalmente di essere disposto a incontrare Putin, ma chiede di ritirarsi dai territori

Macron parla di una conferenza a Parigi il 13 dicembre

Scholz ha parlato un'ora ieri con Putin al telefono e l'ha spinto a una via diplomatica per una soluzione pacifica.

Putin ha risposto di essere disposto all'incontro, ma non alle condizioni di Biden e chiede il riconoscimento di certe conquiste sul campo.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Apro un nuovo topic, perchè ci sono novità importanti.
> 
> *Biden ha dichiarato finalmente di essere disposto a incontrare Putin, ma chiede di ritirarsi dai territori
> 
> ...


Ma in tutto questo, noi dove siamo? Vabbè che non cambierebbe molto eh. Speriamo che sia qualcosa di positivo questo incontro, ma visti i soggetti in campo...


----------



## Andris (2 Dicembre 2022)

come al solito noi non tocchiamo palla in politica estera

chi erano i geni che dicevano senza Merkel sarebbe toccato all'Italia avere un ruolo internazionale ?

Draghi ha preso giusto il croccantino da Biden, nelle riunioni importanti non conta niente

ci facciamo comandare nel Mediterraneo figuriamoci...


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Apro un nuovo topic, perchè ci sono novità importanti.
> 
> *Biden ha dichiarato finalmente di essere disposto a incontrare Putin, ma chiede di ritirarsi dai territori
> 
> ...



A me pare ovvio che per raggiungere la pace qualcosa a Putin bisogna concedere qualcosa. Zelensky dovrebbe farsene una ragione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2022)

Mi sa che hanno deciso di tagliare i fili al burattino Zelecoso.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hanno deciso di tagliare i fili al burattino Zelecoso.



La guerra costa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Apro un nuovo topic, perchè ci sono novità importanti.
> 
> *Biden ha dichiarato finalmente di essere disposto a incontrare Putin, ma chiede di ritirarsi dai territori
> 
> ...


ste robe però le dicono da mesi in realtà...
e meglio che noi ci teniamo fuori da sti teatrini inutili.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Apro un nuovo topic, perchè ci sono novità importanti.
> 
> *Biden ha dichiarato finalmente di essere disposto a incontrare Putin, ma chiede di ritirarsi dai territori
> 
> ...


Io lo dico da mesi, l'accordo può e deve esserci, ma su due basi distinte 

1) Garanzia di neutralità ucraina - ritiro COMPLETO russo da tutti i territori compresi Donbass e Crimea 
2) Ucraina in UE e NATO - Riconoscimento congiunto della Crimea alla Russia e codominio Russo-Ucraino sotto egida onu del Donbass (indipendente con rispetto alla duale etcnicità modello Bosnia) 

Chiaro che più gli Ucraini contrattaccano e riprendono terreno, meno margine c'è per i russi.
Trattino ora, prima che sia tardi...


----------



## Marilson (2 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> come al solito noi non tocchiamo palla in politica estera
> 
> chi erano i geni che dicevano senza Merkel sarebbe toccato all'Italia avere un ruolo internazionale ?
> 
> ...



Berlusconi avrebbe avuto un ruolo di primo piano, piu' di quanto ha fatto Erdogan. Questo e' un dato di fatto. Possa Berlusconi piacere o meno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io lo dico da mesi, l'accordo può e deve esserci, ma su due basi distinte
> 
> 1) Garanzia di neutralità ucraina - ritiro COMPLETO russo da tutti i territori compresi Donbass e Crimea
> 2) Ucraina in UE e NATO - Riconoscimento congiunto della Crimea alla Russia e codominio Russo-Ucraino sotto egida onu del Donbass (indipendente con rispetto alla duale etcnicità modello Bosnia)
> ...


difficile accettare tali condizioni per gli ucraini vista la situazione oggi, o no?
in questi casi la russia ne viene fuori comunque con qualcosa, pochissimo ma qualcosa. nulla rispetto al disastro che si è autoafflitta però.


----------



## Marilson (2 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io lo dico da mesi, l'accordo può e deve esserci, ma su due basi distinte
> 
> 1) Garanzia di neutralità ucraina - ritiro COMPLETO russo da tutti i territori compresi Donbass e Crimea
> 2) Ucraina in UE e NATO - Riconoscimento congiunto della Crimea alla Russia e codominio Russo-Ucraino sotto egida onu del Donbass (indipendente con rispetto alla duale etcnicità modello Bosnia)
> ...



Fantascienza, l'Ucraina non entrera' mai nella Nato e la Crimea non tornera' mai all'Ucraina.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> difficile accettare tali condizioni per gli ucraini vista la situazione oggi, o no?


Io credo che gli Ucraini sarebbero disposti ORA a rinunciare alla Crimea e scendere a patti sul Donbass in cambio dell'appartenenza a UE e NATO. 
I russi lo manderebbero giù perchè è l'unico modo che hanno per uscire da li con riconoscimenti territoriali.
Chiaro che se tra 6-9 mesi l'Ucraina ha recuperato tutto il territorio che i russi hanno preso dopo l'invasione e stanno smantellando le repubbliche popolari e bussando alla porta della Crimea, i russi non avranno più alcuno strumento negoziale.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io lo dico da mesi, l'accordo può e deve esserci, ma su due basi distinte
> 
> *1) Garanzia di neutralità ucraina - ritiro COMPLETO russo da tutti i territori compresi Donbass e Crimea*
> 2) Ucraina in UE e NATO - Riconoscimento congiunto della Crimea alla Russia e codominio Russo-Ucraino sotto egida onu del Donbass (indipendente con rispetto alla duale etcnicità modello Bosnia)
> ...


Allora la guerra stai certo che continua  .


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ho letto.. sarà ennesimo nulla di fatto..


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Allora la guerra stai certo che continua  .


Ma infatti la guerra continuerà finchè i russi non prenderanno abbastanza mazzate da far volare malauguratamente Putin dalla finestra del Cremlino e accettino di scendere a patti e salvare il salvabile. 
I russi, per loro stessa ammissione, capiscono solo il linguaggio della forza, come teppisti di strada. 
E il teppista, quando viene alle mani e le prende, si ritira e riconosce la sconfitta. 
Se gli fai una concessione, ti aspetta fuori di casa tutti i giorni per taglieggiarti. 
Questo lo sappiamo noi e lo sanno i russi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Quindi kerson sotto una pioggia di missili è un successo?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la guerra continuerà finchè i russi non prenderanno abbastanza mazzate da far volare malauguratamente Putin dalla finestra del Cremlino e accettino di scendere a patti e salvare il salvabile.
> I russi, per loro stessa ammissione, capiscono solo il linguaggio della forza, come teppisti di strada.
> E il teppista, quando viene alle mani e le prende, si ritira e riconosce la sconfitta.
> Se gli fai una concessione, ti aspetta fuori di casa tutti i giorni per taglieggiarti.
> Questo lo sappiamo noi e lo sanno i russi.


Putin il donbass non lo cederà mai. La guerra è nata, anche e soprattutto, per il mancato rispetto degli accordi di Minsk da parte di Zelensky, nonostante Macron giorni prima andò in Ucraina a chiedergli che venissero rispettati.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la guerra continuerà finchè i russi non prenderanno abbastanza mazzate da far volare malauguratamente Putin dalla finestra del Cremlino e accettino di scendere a patti e salvare il salvabile.
> I russi, per loro stessa ammissione, capiscono solo il linguaggio della forza, come teppisti di strada.
> E il teppista, quando viene alle mani e le prende, si ritira e riconosce la sconfitta.
> Se gli fai una concessione, ti aspetta fuori di casa tutti i giorni per taglieggiarti.
> Questo lo sappiamo noi e lo sanno i russi.


Ma la Russia non aveva già perso ad aprile, default, missili finiti, cannibalismo, cani e gatti che vivono insieme ecc ecc ecc?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> *Ma la Russia non aveva già perso ad aprile, *default, missili finiti, cannibalismo, cani e gatti che vivono insieme ecc ecc ecc?



Si, ma nessuno li ha avvisati


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Io credo che gli Ucraini sarebbero disposti ORA a rinunciare alla Crimea* e scendere a patti sul Donbass in cambio dell'appartenenza a UE e NATO.
> I russi lo manderebbero giù perchè è l'unico modo che hanno per uscire da li con riconoscimenti territoriali.
> Chiaro che se tra 6-9 mesi l'Ucraina ha recuperato tutto il territorio che i russi hanno preso dopo l'invasione e stanno smantellando le repubbliche popolari e bussando alla porta della Crimea, i russi non avranno più alcuno strumento negoziale.



Finché continueranno a tirare in ballo queste stupidate sulla Crimea (la crimea l'hanno persa 8 anni fa, se ne facciano una ragione), la diplomazia non potrà mai fare passi avanti. Ammesso che qualcuno voglia sbrogliare la matassa, ma se questi sono i presupposti..


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma la Russia non aveva già perso ad aprile, default, missili finiti, cannibalismo, cani e gatti che vivono insieme ecc ecc ecc?


Tutto puntualmente successo qualche mese dopo, da agosto in poi ha preso SOLO mazzate e l'economia è andata per sempre con interi settori nuclearizzati (uno su tutti l'automotive) 
I missili sono finiti e infatti stanno lanciando quasi solo armi antiaeree riconvertite e robaccia iraniana/nordcoreana.
Capita quando fai le cose a caso con eserciti di cartapesta...


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me pare ovvio che per raggiungere la pace qualcosa a Putin bisogna concedere qualcosa. Zelensky dovrebbe farsene una ragione.


Infatti. Spero siano ragionevoli da entrambe le parti.
L'Ue può mettere sul piatto la fine delle sanzioni o un drastico ridimensionamento (che poi converrebbe anche a lei stessa).

Crimea alla Russia.
In Donbass rifarei una votazione ma gestita da qualcuno di neutrale.
Ucraina non entra nella Nato e rimane stato cuscinetto.
Fine dell'espansione della Nato verso est.

Queste direi sono le condizioni che potrebbero portare alla pace.
Difficile che Putin accetti risultati inferiori a questi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Dicembre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Spero siano ragionevoli da entrambe le parti.
> L'Ue può mettere sul piatto la fine delle sanzioni o un drastico ridimensionamento (che poi converrebbe anche a lei stessa).
> 
> Crimea alla Russia.
> ...


io ci metto anche gli USA 
dico che accetti quelle condizioni


----------



## Andris (2 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ste robe però le dicono da mesi in realtà...
> e meglio che noi ci teniamo fuori da sti teatrini inutili.


assolutamente no, è la prima volta volta che Biden apre a un incontro con Putin
fino al mese scorso pensava di incontrarlo per liberare la cannaiola del basket femminile, non per fermare la guerra
tanto è vero che tutte le testate americane stanno rilanciando subito da ieri in tutto il mondo
poi ci sono i due europei a muoversi e la data del 13 dicembre a Parigi


----------



## Andris (2 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che gli Ucraini sarebbero disposti ORA a rinunciare alla Crimea e scendere a patti sul Donbass in cambio dell'appartenenza a UE e NATO.
> I russi lo manderebbero giù perchè è l'unico modo che hanno per uscire da li con riconoscimenti territoriali.
> Chiaro che se tra 6-9 mesi l'Ucraina ha recuperato tutto il territorio che i russi hanno preso dopo l'invasione e stanno smantellando le repubbliche popolari e bussando alla porta della Crimea, i russi non avranno più alcuno strumento negoziale.


per l'appartenenza alla NATO e all'UE basta un parere negativo e non ci entrano.
ad oggi infatti non è stato ancora ratificato l'ingresso di Svezia e Finlandia, così come sono da tempo in stand-by paesi dei Balcani occidentali per l'Europa anzi addirittura ci sono Turchia e altri ancora 
a parte che in Europa servono una serie mostruose di riforme, che già non hanno mai fatto le varie volte in cui hanno chiesto soldi a FMI sul piano economico e non faranno ora sul piano democratico, sai benissimo che su 27 ci voglia nulla a trovare chi dica no pure a Bruxelles


----------



## Andris (2 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tutto puntualmente successo qualche mese dopo, da agosto in poi ha preso SOLO mazzate e l'economia è andata per sempre con interi settori nuclearizzati (uno su tutti l'automotive)
> I missili sono finiti e infatti stanno lanciando quasi solo armi antiaeree riconvertite e robaccia iraniana/nordcoreana.
> Capita quando fai le cose a caso con eserciti di cartapesta...


non è agosto ma settembre, poi tutto quello è successo per certe armi mandate che prima non erano date agli ucraini e ovviamente non verranno certo date in seguito alla fine del conflitto.
sono morti oltre 100.000 ucraini sul campo, più i feriti e i disabili che non sappiamo che fine faranno, per cui se va avanti fino a primavera rischiano che pareggiano i caduti italiani nella seconda guerra mondiale però con quattro anni in meno di battaglie
hai letto pure tu le dichiarazioni dei generali e ministri stranieri per cui aviazione e marina russe sono identiche, le truppe di terra si riorganizzano.
non facciamo passare questa barzelletta per cui all'Ucraina vada bene continuare...è un insulto a quello che vivono


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che gli Ucraini sarebbero disposti ORA a rinunciare alla Crimea e scendere a patti sul Donbass in cambio dell'appartenenza a UE e NATO.
> I russi lo manderebbero giù perchè è l'unico modo che hanno per uscire da li con riconoscimenti territoriali.
> Chiaro che se tra 6-9 mesi l'Ucraina ha recuperato tutto il territorio che i russi hanno preso dopo l'invasione e stanno smantellando le repubbliche popolari e bussando alla porta della Crimea, i russi non avranno più alcuno strumento negoziale.


alla fine decidono più gli americani degli ucraini, quindi credo che l'ingresso nella nato sarà un obbligo per la pace.
quindi si, o accettano di cedere qualcosa o aspettano che putin cada, e non si sa quando accadrà


----------



## Andris (2 Dicembre 2022)

secondo me non ci si rende conto della situazione:

molti ucraini non riescono neanche a comprare le candele, prodotti che fai fatica persino a trovare in un negozio italiano per quanto inutilizzate invece da loro oltre 1 euro a candela che dura niente

prezzi alle stelle di power bank

solo i ricchi hanno i generatori alla casa, gli altri sono in balìa dei black out

e con i black out non si può lavorare, peraltro ogni giorno è un'incognita sulle ore senza luce

e se non lavori, non è come in Svizzera con il lockdown che il giorno dopo ti arrivano i soldi sul conto corrente.
fai la fame letteralmente

stanno vivendo come i primitivi: ai ritmi della luce solare, con quello che trovano da bruciare nei bidoni

si mangiano cibi che non necessitano di refrigerazione, potete immaginare cosa ne sia di un frigorifero dove la luce va e viene senza criterio, come la gente in trincea

negli ospedali si fanno operazioni con le torce, disabili abbandonati in casa da soli


come diamine si fa a dire di continuare ???


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Spero siano ragionevoli da entrambe le parti.
> L'Ue può mettere sul piatto la fine delle sanzioni o un drastico ridimensionamento (che poi converrebbe anche a lei stessa).
> 
> Crimea alla Russia.
> ...



Certo. Offrirgli meno significa, per me, non voler trattare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Spero siano ragionevoli da entrambe le parti.
> L'Ue può mettere sul piatto la fine delle sanzioni o un drastico ridimensionamento (che poi converrebbe anche a lei stessa).
> 
> Crimea alla Russia.
> ...


queste sono condizioni da vincitore, non da perdente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo. Offrirgli meno significa, per me, non voler trattare.


La neutralità ucraina non è una soluzione e lo sapete anche voi.
I russi hanno deciso che l'Ucraina sarà parte della federazione o tutt'al più un loro fantoccio.
Degli accordi e delle intese non gli frega nulla (vedi memorandum di budapest).
Non è una pace, ma una tregua di 5-10 anni dopo la quale tornano a finire il lavoro.
Al limite si puo discutere un "garanzia di sicurezza all'Ucraina", del tipo che non fanno parte della NATO ma USA, UK e Francia si impegnano a difenderli in caso di attacco.
Quindi in modo che la Russia sappia che se attacca nuovamente l'ucraina c'è la CERTEZZA di terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> assolutamente no, è la prima volta volta che Biden apre a un incontro con Putin
> fino al mese scorso pensava di incontrarlo per liberare la cannaiola del basket femminile, non per fermare la guerra
> tanto è vero che tutte le testate americane stanno rilanciando subito da ieri in tutto il mondo
> poi ci sono i due europei a muoversi e la data del 13 dicembre a Parigi


vedremo, per me sono le solite frasi.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La neutralità ucraina non è una soluzione e lo sapete anche voi.
> I russi hanno deciso che l'Ucraina sarà parte della federazione o tutt'al più un loro fantoccio.
> Degli accordi e delle intese non gli frega nulla (vedi memorandum di budapest).
> Non è una pace, ma una tregua di 5-10 anni dopo la quale tornano a finire il lavoro.
> ...



Perdonami ma, nel caso che tu dici, non sarebbe coinvolta la NATO stessa? USA, UK e Francia dovrebbero agire al di fuori della NATO?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la guerra continuerà finchè i russi non prenderanno abbastanza mazzate da far volare malauguratamente Putin dalla finestra del Cremlino e accettino di scendere a patti e salvare il salvabile.
> I russi, per loro stessa ammissione, capiscono solo il linguaggio della forza, come teppisti di strada.
> E il teppista, quando viene alle mani e le prende, si ritira e riconosce la sconfitta.
> Se gli fai una concessione, ti aspetta fuori di casa tutti i giorni per taglieggiarti.
> Questo lo sappiamo noi e lo sanno i russi.


Ho come l impressione che siano teppisti dalla testa dura più ne "prendono" e più vanno avanti


----------



## Andris (2 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma, nel caso che tu dici, non sarebbe coinvolta la NATO stessa? USA, UK e Francia dovrebbero agire al di fuori della NATO?


sì al di fuori della NATO, tipo ora che il Regno Unito si è impegnato a difendere la Finlandia e la Svezia in accordo bilaterale di maggio
diciamo che per la Francia sia più complicato essendo nell'UE fare di testa propria senza coinvolgere partner europei
lo fa solo in Africa con certe ex colonie


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2022)

notizie interessanti dal canale generalSVR.
sapete se è affidabile?


----------



## vota DC (2 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io lo dico da mesi, l'accordo può e deve esserci, ma su due basi distinte
> 
> 1) Garanzia di neutralità ucraina - ritiro COMPLETO russo da tutti i territori compresi Donbass e Crimea
> 2) Ucraina in UE e NATO - Riconoscimento congiunto della Crimea alla Russia e codominio Russo-Ucraino sotto egida onu del Donbass (indipendente con rispetto alla duale etcnicità modello Bosnia)
> ...


La guerra la possono perdere i russi o gli ucraini, non gli europei. Il no all'ingresso a nato e UE è già stato dato quando l'ucraina era più florida. Non è che per fare un favore al figlio di Biden si può imporre l'ingresso di tale zavorra. I veti sono già stati indicati e sempre più stati sono contrari. E meno male sennò avevamo pure l'Arabia Saudita dentro la Nato da decenni se non c'era la clausola dell'unanimità o l'Albania dentro la UE negli anni 90 e la Turchia dentro la UE nel 2002 su richiesta di Berlusconi.


----------



## ROQ (3 Dicembre 2022)

Ricordiamo sempre che mediamente tutto quello che sappiamo proviene dalle stesse fonti che ci hanno raccontato balle idiote per anni di "pandemia"


----------



## Mauricio (3 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La neutralità ucraina non è una soluzione e lo sapete anche voi.
> I russi hanno deciso che l'Ucraina sarà parte della federazione o tutt'al più un loro fantoccio.
> Degli accordi e delle intese non gli frega nulla (vedi memorandum di budapest).
> Non è una pace, ma una tregua di 5-10 anni dopo la quale tornano a finire il lavoro.
> ...


Se non ricordo male però si parlava anche di Cina come paese garante, in modo che tutte le parti (oriente/Occidente) fossero coinvolte e la forma di deterrenza per la Russia fosse ancora più forte.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Dicembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo sempre che mediamente tutto quello che sappiamo proviene dalle stesse fonti che ci hanno raccontato balle idiote per anni di "pandemia"


Amen


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Dicembre 2022)

Le notizie dlele ultime 24/48 ore

L'Europa non è abbastanza forte per resistere da sola alla Russia [cit. S.Marin] 
GB: carenza munizioni limitano l'offensiva russa 
Macron: dialogo con Putin ancora possibile 

*Ma questa le batte tutte: *
Kiev: dall'inizio della guerra abbiamo perso 10.000 soldati 
Il tutto detto dopo aver costretto a sora Ursula a "tagliare e cancellare" la parte degli oltre 100.000 soldati ucraini morti in guerra perché 'potrebbero dare informazioni al nemico'


----------



## pazzomania (3 Dicembre 2022)

Speriamo bene ragazzi!
Leggo di un velo ( molto fine) di ottimismo.

Purtroppo temo non sarà facile vedere i terroristi russi colpire senza tregua e gratuitamente i civili durante l' inverno.

Sarà emotivamente impattante, tra morti in casa al freddo e al buio alla peggio, o con milioni di migranti alla meglio ( meglio, per loro).

Fortuna io non conto una sega e dormo come un ghiro, ma se fossi un decisore non so se resisterei.

La tentazione di fare un culo cosi ai russi l' avrei sicuramente, con i terroristi non si tratta da almeno 50 anni!

Spero venga trovata una soluzione prima, è molto meglio.


----------



## ROQ (3 Dicembre 2022)

la propaganda fa più danni della grandine e questo paese è completamente da ricostruire da zero, a partire dal senso critico e della capacità di analizzare eventi.

Io ho tante conoscenze da entrambe le parti, tanto della russia fotte sega son tutti brutti e cattivi ok, ma tutte le mie amiche in ucraina hanno due tipi di ex:

1- Quelli che sono stati costretti\indottrinati ad arruolarsi
2- Quelli che sono riusciti a scappare in italia\polonia\bulgaria\romania\etc a continuare la loro vita altrove, solitamente corrompendo i controllori al confine, perché l'ucraina come è noto è il paese più corrotto del mondo.

i secondi sono tutti vivi, i primi, che pochi mesi prima esibivano\venivano taggati in foto gloriose, sono quasi tutti morti.

è possibile che i 100000 morti dichiarati per errore siano anche il doppio. Un altro dato volutamente ignorato, la maggior parte dei morti (i numeri a causa della propaganda ucraina\europea sono incalcolabili) non sono morti semplicemente per difendere territori, ma per attaccare territori annessi alla fed. russa (il grosso in dombass)

E la cosa che le vittime della propaganda non capiscono è che NON SONO MORTI PER L'UCRAINA, sono morti per interessi PRIVATI di mafiosi che controllano l'occidente e l'ucraina SE LA SONO COMPRATA, nel vero senso della parola, COMPRANDO GRANDE PARTI DEI TERRENI UTILI e mettendo loro uomini\pupazzi nei settori strategici del paese (vedi figlio di Biden nomimanto nel managment di settori strategici ucraini, con nomine di 50k al mese per un drogato pedofilo) ed instaurando LABORATORI COMPRENDENTI ANCHE ARMI BATTERIOLOGICHE ETC, che hanno ammesso candidamente nel parlamento americano, tanto se succede qualcosa "ovviamente è colpa dei russi".

I MORTI UCRAINI SONO ESCLUSIVAMENTE CARNE DA MACELLO DELL'OCCIDENTE.

Fino al 2014 la convivenza coi russi era abbastanza fraterna e decisamente pacifica, poi il colpo di stato ORGANIZZATO, PROMOSSO E FINANZIATO DA "NOI" contro Yanukovich, e qui si fa il tifo per chi questo colpo di stato lo ha provocato, facendo danni GENERAZIONALI, e per nazisti e pupazzi messi ai vertici di questo stato fantoccio (e qualcuno ha il coraggio di parlare di stato fantoccio della Bielorussia )

POI hanno spinto al massimo una certa propaganda (che già c'era da anni, ma meno spinta), con cose più o meno fondate\divisorie (Holodomor, il nazista Bandera nominato addirittura eroe nazionale , "i russi ci odiano"), spingendo sul dovere di ammazzare tutti i russi, anche i loro figli "perché se no quando cresceranno si vendicheranno" (si, hanno dichiarato anche questo pubblicamente).

Ora la guerra civile di quello che si, sarebbe un unico popolo, sembra inarrestabile e i rapporti irrecuperabili, qualunque cosa accada.

Un altro dato drammatico, è che l'economia dell'europa, già devastata da una malagestione pianificata cosi come la pandemia, è completamente morta. Abbiamo finanziato\armato l'ucraina che ha perso quasi la totalità dei soldi e delle armi che le abbiamo dato, e non possiamo indicare quanto ma parlando di quello che ripetiamo è il paese più corrotto del mondo una % non quantificabile di queste risorse\armi sono state letteralmente MANGIATE dalla classe dirigenziale ucraina, che si è arricchita e trasferita ben lontana dal conflitto.

Ve la spiego più facilmente: una parte enorme dei nostri aiuti militari e non finiscono nel cesso, perché chi gestisce questi "aiuti", dell'ucraina non gliene fotte sega.

Ma se ci fosse un conflitto contro la Russia (e magari Cina, o India) nella [email protected] ci siamo noi, ci illudiamo di aver drenato la Russia, questa guerra è costata più a noi che a loro. E gli USA non stanno molto meglio (anche se col gas ci mettono a pecora), infatti al di la delle dichiarazioni di facciata, secondo il tipico stile americano ci sono molte voci che danno gli USA vicini ad abbandonare il pupazzo ucraino. Tanto ormai il servizio anti-russia è stato fatto, e persino i ritardati europei hanno iniziato a mangiare la foglia sugli interessi di questa guerra che abbiamo causato ESCLUSIVAMENTE NOI AL 100%. Questa cosa deve essere chiara ed il presupposto basilare di qualunque discussione, altrimenti non abbiamo capito NIENTE.

In un mondo normale e giusto la Russia INTERVIENE NEL 2014, denazificando per davvero e fermando SUBITO l'OLOCAUSTO contro i filorussi messo in atto post colpo di stato contro Yanukovich, ma la geopolitica è complessa è ci sono tanti interessi in ballo.

Ma qualcuno qui fa il tifo come ai mondiali e divide il tutto in buoni e cattivi, e pensa pure che i buoni siamo noi


----------



## ROQ (3 Dicembre 2022)

Ah, ieri caccia russi e cinesi hanno pattugliato assieme l'oceano pacifico. No perché tra un "la russia finisce le armi in 3 giorni" e " la russia non oserà fare un passo perché la Nato la raderebbe al suolo in 3 minuti" avevo anche letto che "la cina ha abbandonato la perdente russia" :lol . Se non fosse tragico sarebbe comico a cosa porta la propaganda ed in che condizioni riduce le condizioni mentali delle vittime.

Come è fantastico sentire che la russia è cattiva a colpire obbiettivi strategici come centrali elettriche etc, mentre tutti zitti sull'ucraina che ha bombardato no stop civili dal 2014 CON ARMI NOSTRE nel Dombass, privando i civili di acqua ed elettricità, ma anche li era colpa di Putin ovvio. Anche i crimini contro l'umanità che NOI NATO abbiamo fatto in yugoslavia negli anni 90 probabilmente è colpa di putin si? "se Milosevic vuole che smettiamo di bombardare le centrali elettriche deve semplicemente accettare le condizioni della NATO"  

Anche i trombi, gli infarti, le sincopi e le varie sindromi dei vaccinati probabilmente è colpa di putin si? :lol ah no, li è colpa del cambiamento climatico, della pizza e del sesso :lol 

vado OT ma vi dico l'ultima, hanno pubblicato una ricerca su PUBMED dove dicono che gli effetti collaterali dei vaccinati sono colpa dello stress indotto dai no vax


----------



## Zenos (3 Dicembre 2022)

Noi dove siamo?e chi dobbiamo mandare avantiSalvini?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Dicembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Ah, ieri caccia russi e cinesi hanno pattugliato assieme l'oceano pacifico. No perché tra un "la russia finisce le armi in 3 giorni" e " la russia non oserà fare un passo perché la Nato la raderebbe al suolo in 3 minuti" avevo anche letto che *"la cina ha abbandonato la perdente russia" :lol . Se non fosse tragico sarebbe comico a cosa porta la propaganda ed in che condizioni riduce le condizioni mentali delle vittime.*



Ormai quando sento queste storielle come "la cina non supporta più la russia" neanche mi meraviglio più. 
Chi conosce bene i cinesi lo sa bene, sono abilissimi a tenere un piede in due scarpe.


----------



## Andris (3 Dicembre 2022)

*partite oggi le deportazioni di curdi, rifugiati politici, dalla Svezia alla Turchia dove sono considerati terroristi

la Turchia è uno dei paesi che non ha ancora ratificato il suo ingresso nella NATO, così Stoccolma spera di convincere Ankara che alza continuamente la posta*


Avvenire


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *partite oggi le deportazioni di curdi, rifugiati politici, dalla Svezia alla Turchia dove sono considerati terroristi
> 
> la Turchia è uno dei paesi che non ha ancora ratificato il suo ingresso nella NATO, così Stoccolma spera di convincere Ankara che alza continuamente la posta*
> 
> ...



La grandissima NATO, i famosi "buoni"  
Complimenti anche alla civilissima nazione nordica


----------



## Andris (3 Dicembre 2022)

*Zelensky lancia la guerra religiosa in Ucraina, proibisce la libertà di culto della Chiesa ucraina ortodossa in violazione della Costituzione adducendo come "motivazione" la presenza di spie nascoste tra i religiosi e legami con il Patriarcato di Mosca*


Avvenire

praticamente è quanto facevano altri dittatori passati, quando considervano la religione nemica dello stato
le chiese e le cattedrali sono state risparmiate dai bombardamenti in larga parte, vista la vicinanza ortodossa, ma ora con questo decreto depravato ha messo il bersaglio rosso sopra


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky lancia la guerra religiosa in Ucraina, proibisce la libertà di culto della Chiesa ucraina ortodossa in violazione della Costituzione adducendo come "motivazione" la presenza di spie nascoste tra i religiosi e legami con il Patriarcato di Mosca*
> 
> 
> Avvenire
> ...


Zelescone santo


----------



## Andris (3 Dicembre 2022)

*Repubblica oggi pubblica l'intervista di ieri al vescovo portavoce della Chiesa ortodossa ucraina, istituzione con più sacerdoti e più luoghi religiosi in Ucraina

"Il governo vuole realizzare qualcosa che non è scritto nella Costituzione del Paese, dal 1996 la libertà di religione è tutelata. 
Il presidente Zelensky non può discriminare le persone per il loro credo, neppure durante una guerra

Sono otto anni che il governo ucraino prova a sfilarci i fedeli e i monasteri, è una storia iniziata prima di Zelensky.
L'ideologo di questa azione è l'ex presidente Petro Poroshenko, il miliardario che ha governato dal 2104 al 2019. 
Guida una lobby che si basa su un documento rilasciato dalla Chiesa di Costantinopoli.*
Zelensky sta seguendo solo quell'agenda

Da molto tempo la polizia viene qui a Pechersk, ma non troveranno nulla di politico. 
*La verità è che il governo vuole favorire il Patriarcato di Kiev, ma siamo ancora noi a rappresentare la religiosità del popolo ucraino

Noi abbiamo condannato l'invasione russa dal 24 febbraio scorso, il primo giorno. 
Abbiamo ispirato tutte le chiese ortodosse d'Europa nello schierarsi con la libertà dell'Ucraina.*
Abbiamo pregato e detto di pregare per l'intero popolo ucraino
*
Per nulla condividiamo le parole del Patriarca di Mosca, le condanniamo. 
Quella in corso non è una guerra santa

Vogliono la nostra disintegrazione, da otto anni lavorano a questo, ma la guerra ci ha resi più forti di prima"*


gira e rirgira si finisce sempre a quel verme corrotto di Poroshenko, prima o poi verrà buttato al fresco


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene ragazzi!
> Leggo di un velo ( molto fine) di ottimismo.
> 
> Purtroppo temo non sarà facile vedere i terroristi russi colpire senza tregua e gratuitamente i civili durante l' inverno.
> ...


dei civili dell'una e dell'altra parte non frega niente a nessuno.
l'occidente continuerà la guerra perchè gli fa comodo.
neanche la vogliono vincere, la vogliono allungare per far più male alla russia, infatti forniscono quel tanto che basta, sempre qualcosa di più di armi all'ucraina per mantenere solo un piccolo vantaggio.
li avessero riforniti fin da subito con tutta la tecnologia sarebbe già finita, per buona pace della curva nord putiniana e tutto il resto.
si tirerà avanti finchè non succede qualcosa di grosso, ai nostri fa comodo e gli esaltati non vogliono accettare la sconfitta.


----------



## vota DC (4 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dei civili dell'una e dell'altra parte non frega niente a nessuno.
> l'occidente continuerà la guerra perchè gli fa comodo.
> neanche la vogliono vincere, la vogliono allungare per far più male alla russia, infatti forniscono quel tanto che basta, sempre qualcosa di più di armi all'ucraina per mantenere solo un piccolo vantaggio.
> li avessero riforniti fin da subito con tutta la tecnologia sarebbe già finita, per buona pace della curva nord putiniana e tutto il resto.
> si tirerà avanti finchè non succede qualcosa di grosso, ai nostri fa comodo e gli esaltati non vogliono accettare la sconfitta.


Li abbiamo armati fino ai denti fin dal 2014, la tecnologia non era un problema. Avevano il vantaggio di tecnologia e di esperienza nei primi mesi di guerra perché combattevano interrottamente contro i ribelli dal 2014 mentre i russi hanno solo fatto una invasione brevissima in Georgia e la guerra in Cecenia è finita da tanto.
Gli ucraini che combattono i russi con le molotov non esistono, quali erano i finlandesi. E anche Zelensky in maniche corte avvolto dalla cartucciera con il mitra in mano che combatte a Kiev non esiste: i russi hanno sbattuto contro trincee fortificate a diverse decine di chilometri di distanza.

Anzi oserei dire che adesso hanno più quantità che qualità rispetto a inizio e prima della guerra. Per via che Biden stesso appalta ad amichetti e le armi recenti fanno pena, comprese quelle interne dove i militari si stanno lamentando di bidoni imposti per motivi politici. Venti anni fa era solo quella porcheria di f-35 adesso un po' tutto.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Dicembre 2022)

Nuovo Northrop Grumman B-21 Raider con armi TermoDemocratiche


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Dicembre 2022)

*Zelensky tuona contro l'Europa: "Price Cap debole e poco serio"*

Poi qualcuno ha anche da ridire quando si parla male di questo microcefalo.


----------



## Andris (4 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Zelensky tuona contro l'Europa: "Price Cap debole e poco serio"*
> 
> Poi qualcuno ha anche da ridire quando si parla male di questo microcefalo.


è una delle rare cose vere che ha detto in nove mesi, quasi la segno sul calendario


per la cronaca, sono -5 a Kiev e non c'è la corrente con tutto ciò che ne consegue


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è una delle rare cose vere che ha detto in nove mesi, quasi la segno sul calendario



Vera o non vera non deve mettere becco nelle decisioni altrui.
Soprattutto se da quasi un anno riceve aiuti per non finire in orizzontale dentro una bara.

Fortunatamente in queste ultime settimane è stato un pò ridimensionato, ma il vizio non lo perde mica.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Nuovo Northrop Grumman B-21 Raider con armi TermoDemocratiche


Non puo' partirne uno e scaricare il pacco Amazon sulla casa di Osama Bin Putin ?


----------



## Djici (4 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Nuovo Northrop Grumman B-21 Raider con armi TermoDemocratiche


Hanno finalmente mostrato quello che avevano trovato a Roswell


----------



## pazzomania (4 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hanno finalmente mostrato quello che avevano trovato a Roswell


Se davvero è "invisibile" cosi come dicono, lo testerei prima di subito!

Hai presente che roba vedersi esplodere sotto il culo senza manco sapere da che parte è arrivato?

Va che abbasserebbero le orecchie in tanti.

Però non ho ben capito se è già pronto..o se lo sarà a breve!


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Li abbiamo armati fino ai denti fin dal 2014, la tecnologia non era un problema. Avevano il vantaggio di tecnologia e di esperienza nei primi mesi di guerra perché combattevano interrottamente contro i ribelli dal 2014 mentre i russi hanno solo fatto una invasione brevissima in Georgia e la guerra in Cecenia è finita da tanto.
> Gli ucraini che combattono i russi con le molotov non esistono, quali erano i finlandesi. E anche Zelensky in maniche corte avvolto dalla cartucciera con il mitra in mano che combatte a Kiev non esiste: i russi hanno sbattuto contro trincee fortificate a diverse decine di chilometri di distanza.
> 
> Anzi oserei dire che adesso hanno più quantità che qualità rispetto a inizio e prima della guerra. Per via che Biden stesso appalta ad amichetti e le armi recenti fanno pena, comprese quelle interne dove i militari si stanno lamentando di bidoni imposti per motivi politici. Venti anni fa era solo quella porcheria di f-35 adesso un po' tutto.


tutta roba vecchia e gittata ridotta che ha portato la guerra ad assomigliare a quelle di 100 anni fa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Nuovo Northrop Grumman B-21 Raider con armi TermoDemocratiche


termodemocratiche ahahahahahahahahahh

stupendo, la presentazione l'ha diretta spielberg?


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se davvero è "invisibile" cosi come dicono, lo testerei prima di subito!
> 
> Hai presente che roba vedersi esplodere sotto il culo senza manco sapere da che parte è arrivato?
> 
> ...


che gli frega a putin, sa che non vale niente come esercito ma ha 5000 bombe atomiche quindi...


----------



## Djici (4 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se davvero è "invisibile" cosi come dicono, lo testerei prima di subito!
> 
> Hai presente che roba vedersi esplodere sotto il culo senza manco sapere da che parte è arrivato?
> 
> ...


Avevo letto un paio di articoli a riguardo mesi fa.
Mi sembra di ricordare che questo è ancora il primo o secondo che viene assemblato e che gli Usa ne hanno ordinati più di 100. Si parlava di 2024 o addirittura 2026... Non ricordo bene.
Forse nel 2026 li avranno tutti...
Non saprei


----------



## JDT (4 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che gli frega a putin, sa che non vale niente come esercito ma ha 5000 bombe atomiche quindi...


Non gli servono le atomiche, ha più territori, quindi sta vincendo, la logica è corretta.

Ora ha abbandonato l'altra sponda del Dnipr, e si vocifera che la zona di Zaporizhiziya si prepari ad un nuovo "consolidamento" (che in pratica è una "ritirata" in una guerra, ma in operazione militare speciale diventa consolidamento), ma i territori sono di più, quindi Putin sta vincendo.

Un po' come chi scrive "38 sul campo", più passa il tempo, più Putin ricorda proprio la Juve


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Non gli servono le atomiche, ha più territori, quindi sta vincendo, la logica è corretta.
> 
> Ora ha abbandonato l'altra sponda del Dnipr, e si vocifera che la zona di Zaporizhiziya si prepari ad un nuovo "consolidamento" (che in pratica è una "ritirata" in una guerra, ma in operazione militare speciale diventa consolidamento), ma i territori sono di più, quindi Putin sta vincendo.
> 
> Un po' come chi scrive "38 sul campo", più passa il tempo, più Putin ricorda proprio la Juve


lascia perdere che altrimenti qui la curva nord putin ti inizia a riportare che suo cuggino in ucrana ha detto che son morti 2M di soldati mentre i russi fanno le saune nelle acque calde del dnipro.


----------



## Andris (5 Dicembre 2022)

ieri Crosetto ospite su rai3 da Annunziata ci ha deliziato con questa perla

_*"Quasi nessun paese ha dato conto delle armi inviate. 
Fare una scelta diversa sarebbe come un insulto al governo precedente"*_

il governo precedente è stato fatto cadere per far scelte diverse, altrimenti avrebbero continuato.
quando si ha il piede in due scarpe avendo fatto parte del "governo dei migliori"
a parte che non è vero, perchè l'Italia e pochissimi altri hanno messo il segreto di stato come ha già riportato Report
poi è il segreto di Pulcinella perchè ci sono da mesi foto e video di quel che arriva dall'Italia...


----------



## Andris (5 Dicembre 2022)

ecco ci siamo, sta finendo l'anno e arrivano i premi "liberal" dell'anno domini 2022

*Financial Times*

*"Zelensky è la persona dell'anno per la democrazia liberale*

*E' come Churchill, versione social"*


battere questa è dura e va sul podio di diritto, ma sono sicuro che riusciranno a farcela
questo soggetto è la maggiore opera di condizionamento mediatico mai apparsa negli ultimi trent'anni
un mediocre inviso in patria e finanziato da un oligarca losco, che deve scendere a compromessi con filorussi per farsi eleggere e con filonazisti per governare dopo il governo Poroshenko letteralmente composto di criminali e corrotti, ora assurge a simbolo della democrazia liberale che non ha mai applicato nella sua amministrazione
veramente non ricordo nulla del genere.

verso metà mese arriva Time, vogliamo la doppietta su


----------



## vota DC (5 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutta roba vecchia e gittata ridotta che ha portato la guerra ad assomigliare a quelle di 100 anni fa.


Somiglia a 100 anni fa perché non ci si tratta di esercito moderno vs vietcong in ciabatte/afghani in ciabatte/iracheni con residuati bellici ma due paesi con tecnologia simile. Il gap tecnologico era a favore degli ucraini, ora sta venendo fuori l'armamento idocracy di emuli di f-35 (robaccia che non va ma è lì per ragioni politiche....il tassello subito prima degli ufficiali inclusivi.....il capo della marina usa è il pediatra travone Levine che fa pure la virostar, il boss dell'immensa armata ucraina a sud sembra sia un nordcoreano perché darlo a un ucraino sarebbe stato razzista) e infatti le perdite sono più simili rispetto a inizio guerra dove i russi cadevano come mosche mentre gli ucraini avevano meno perdite.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Dicembre 2022)

*Nella giornata di oggi si sono verificate due esplosioni in territorio russo.
Colpito un aeroporto vicino Mosca, causando 3 morti e 5 feriti.
Un drone ucraino ha colpito un secondo aeroporto vicino Saratov, danneggiando due bombardieri.*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Nella giornata di oggi si sono verificate due esplosioni in territorio russo.
> Colpito un aeroporto vicino Mosca, causando 3 morti e 5 feriti.
> Un drone ucraino ha colpito un secondo aeroporto vicino Saratov, danneggiando due bombardieri.*


Natale? ci sarà?


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Nella giornata di oggi si sono verificate due esplosioni in territorio russo.
> Colpito un aeroporto vicino Mosca, causando 3 morti e 5 feriti.
> Un drone ucraino ha colpito un secondo aeroporto vicino Saratov, danneggiando due bombardieri.*


ora li riempirà di missili solo per poter dire:
"loro ce ne han tirati 2 noi gliene tiriamo 50 pappappero, noi lo abbiamo più duro".


----------



## pazzomania (5 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ora li riempirà di missili solo per poter dire:
> "loro ce ne han tirati 2 noi gliene tiriamo 50 pappappero, noi lo abbiamo più duro".


Fossi al posto di Piotr, offrirei una fornitura trentennale di tipiche ciambelle ucraine al ciccione nordcoreano per farmi dare in cambio 2 bombe atomiche delle sue.

Ne sparo una in una zona deserta, e poi direi a Osama Bin Putin di andarsene altrimenti la prossima va diretta sul Cremlino


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fossi al posto di Piotr, offrirei una fornitura trentennale di tipiche ciambelle ucraine al ciccione nordcoreano per farmi dare in cambio 2 bombe atomiche delle sue.
> 
> Ne sparo una in una zona deserta, e poi direi a Osama Bin Putin di andarsene altrimenti la prossima va diretta sul Cremlino


quelle gli scoppiano in mano come i miniciccioli tarocchi, io non le vorrei neanche vedere ahahaha.


----------



## JDT (5 Dicembre 2022)

Nessun civile morto, solo una base danneggiata. 

E ora rappresaglia russa sui civili Ucraini, con Vladimir Agnelli sicuro sicuro al Cremlino, almeno agnellone si è di esso dopo i danni fatti, questo pezzente ancora continua  .


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Nessun civile morto, solo una base danneggiata.
> 
> E ora rappresaglia russa sui civili Ucraini, con Vladimir Agnelli sicuro sicuro al Cremlino, almeno agnellone si è di esso dopo i danni fatti, questo pezzente ancora continua  .


era sul ponte a fare la prova speciale, con quel gozzo e collo corto che ormai sembra maurizio costanzo.
ma perchè non gli han tirato un missile adesso così finiva sta storia?

comunque per me son cascati come polli in una provocazione ed hanno solo sprecato missili. perchè queste son provocazioni al 100%.


----------



## JDT (5 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> era sul ponte a fare la prova speciale, con quel gozzo e collo corto che ormai sembra maurizio costanzo.
> ma perchè non gli han tirato un missile adesso così finiva sta storia?
> 
> comunque per me son cascati come polli in una provocazione ed hanno solo sprecato missili. perchè queste son provocazioni al 100%.


Tra l'altro, ci è andato in Mercedes  .

La Nato tra le altre cose ha dovuto fare un downgrade agli attuali himars, poiché troppo efficaci contro i russi, probabile che la strada per terminare questo conflitto è molto lunga, imho puntano davvero ad umiliare Vladimiro Agnelli.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Dicembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, ci è andato in Mercedes  .


Tra l' altro spero di non incrociarlo mai il buon Vlad, da come tiene il volante mi sembra abbastanza impedito alla guida.
Va bene giusto per la guida cittadina.

Al primo tornante con scalata va dritto


----------



## Swaitak (5 Dicembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, ci è andato in Mercedes  .
> 
> La Nato tra le altre cose ha dovuto fare un downgrade agli attuali himars, poiché troppo efficaci contro i russi, probabile che la strada per terminare questo conflitto è molto lunga, imho puntano davvero ad umiliare Vladimiro Agnelli.


Che dicono le azioni Mercedes in questo momento? fortuna che non ci è andato con la 500x altrimenti elkane si impiccava


----------



## JDT (5 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra l' altro spero di non incrociarlo mai il buon Vlad, da come tiene il volante mi sembra abbastanza impedito alla guida.
> Va bene giusto per la guida cittadina.
> 
> Al primo tornante con scalata va dritto


Beh, lui cavalca gli orsi  è palesemente non abituato, però mi da l'idea di uno che corre parecchio.


----------



## Andris (5 Dicembre 2022)

*Wall Street Journal rivela che il** Pentagono ha segretamente modificato i missili mandati in Ucraina, così da ridurre la gittata.

La promessa di Zelensky di non colpire il territorio russo non è stata sufficiente.

Da giugno sono stati mandati a Kiev 20 High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems, appunto modificati*

*Per lo stesso motivo non sono stati mandati i missili Army Tactical Missile System e i droni Gray Eagle MQ-1C, richiesti con insistenza da Kiev*


il parental control come il genitore con il bambino
non si fidano del Churchill versione social, che amarezza


----------



## JDT (5 Dicembre 2022)

.


----------



## ignaxio (5 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Wall Street Journal rivela che il** Pentagono ha segretamente modificato i missili mandati in Ucraina, così da ridurre la gittata.
> 
> La promessa di Zelensky di non colpire il territorio russo non è stata sufficiente.
> 
> ...


Ma come “segretamente”? Si sa da agosto sta cosa.. l’articolo dì quando è? Tutti i canali militari che seguo ne parlano da sempre


----------



## Andris (5 Dicembre 2022)

.

pubblicata oggi alle 19.52 su Adnkronos
Ucraina, Wsj: "Usa hanno modificato Himars per impedire possano colpire la Russia"​
*Il Pentagono ha segretamente modificato i sistemi missilistici avanzati inviati in Ucraina per impedire che potessero essere usati contro il territorio della Russia e così provocare un'escalation del conflitto. E' quanto rivela il Wall Street Journal"*


articolo originale su The Wall Street Journal

alle 13.45 di oggi con titolo:
"U.S. Altered Himars Rocket Launchers to Keep Ukraine From Firing Missiles Into Russia"​


----------



## pazzomania (5 Dicembre 2022)

Beh però meno male hanno messo dei limiti (sempre sia vero)

Voglio dire, fossi stato in Piotr appena preso in mano il giocattolo, prima ancora di aprire il manuale d'istruzioni, avrei puntato tutti i missili sul bagno personale di Osama e aspettato andasse a fare la cacca la prima volta.


----------



## Andris (5 Dicembre 2022)

-


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Dicembre 2022)

*BASTA POLEMICHE.

NON CHIUDIAMO PIU' TOPIC, BANNIAMO.*


----------



## ignaxio (5 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> .
> 
> pubblicata oggi alle 19.52 su Adnkronos
> Ucraina, Wsj: "Usa hanno modificato Himars per impedire possano colpire la Russia"​
> *Il Pentagono ha segretamente modificato i sistemi missilistici avanzati inviati in Ucraina per impedire che potessero essere usati contro il territorio della Russia e così provocare un'escalation del conflitto. E' quanto rivela il Wall Street Journal"*



su Parabellum ne parlano da sempre, non so che dire. Non ho letto l’articolo ma magari ne parlano come una cosa risaputa e non come scoop.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh però meno male hanno messo dei limiti (sempre sia vero)
> 
> Voglio dire, fossi stato in Piotr appena preso in mano il giocattolo, prima ancora di aprire il manuale d'istruzioni, avrei puntato tutti i missili sul bagno personale di Osama e aspettato andasse a fare la cacca la prima volta.


ha un doppio risvolto, da un lato si limita l'escalation come dici tu, dall'altro si allunga il brodino..


----------



## JDT (5 Dicembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> su Parabellum ne parlano da sempre, non so che dire. Non ho letto l’articolo ma magari ne parlano come una cosa risaputa e non come scoop.


Ne parla anche Stirpe, ed è una cosa palesemente voluta come "arma diplomatica di de-escalation" . Ti do il massimo, poi se serve calmare le acque (o come presumo in questo caso, sopravvaluto la Russia e funziona troppo bene), faccio vedere che sono buono e voglio la pace, riducendo potenza e gittata. Ognuno crede a quello che vuole comunque, è solo la mia opinione, può darsi che Zelensky stia combinando un disastro ad insaputa degli Usa che sono costretti a loro volta a modificare segretamente le armi consegnate, estremamente plausibile anche questo.


----------



## ignaxio (5 Dicembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ne parla anche Stirpe, ed è una cosa palesemente voluta come "arma diplomatica di de-escalation" . Ti do il massimo, poi se serve calmare le acque (o come presumo in questo caso, sopravvaluto la Russia e funziona troppo bene), faccio vedere che sono buono e voglio la pace, riducendo potenza e gittata. Ognuno crede a quello che vuole comunque, è solo la mia opinione, può darsi che Zelensky stia combinando un disastro ad insaputa degli Usa che sono costretti a loro volta a modificare segretamente le armi consegnate, estremamente plausibile anche questo.


Semplicemente, depotenziata è un’arma di difesa e non di attacco.


----------



## Andris (5 Dicembre 2022)

.


----------



## ignaxio (5 Dicembre 2022)

Ho trovato un articolo del the guardian di giugno 2022 dal titolo “
Himars: what are the advanced rockets US is sending Ukraine?”​Che dice chiaramente tutto,
non so perché mediaticamente è uscito adesso, penso siano dinamiche social sconosciute.
Nessuna polemica a chi ha riportato la notizia perché tutti i nostri giornali effettivamente la fanno passare per scoop di oggi, in ogni caso nessun problema, la notizia è vera e la si interpreta come vuole.
(X gli admin spero che questo commento non venga considerato polemico, è dovere di cronaca che la notizia non è di oggi, tutto qua)


----------



## pazzomania (5 Dicembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ne parla anche Stirpe, ed è una cosa palesemente voluta come "arma diplomatica di de-escalation" . Ti do il massimo, poi se serve calmare le acque (o come presumo in questo caso, sopravvaluto la Russia e funziona troppo bene), faccio vedere che sono buono e voglio la pace, riducendo potenza e gittata. Ognuno crede a quello che vuole comunque, è solo la mia opinione, può darsi che Zelensky stia combinando un disastro ad insaputa degli Usa che sono costretti a loro volta a modificare segretamente le armi consegnate, estremamente plausibile anche questo.



È già un disastro.

Anche se domani Piotr va al bagno e si impicca con l'asciugamani accanto al cesso, il terrorista continua ad esistere.

Uno che non si fa scrupoli a radere al suolo una nazione con 40.000.000 di individui di cui il 99% realmente innocenti, è semplicemente un pericolo pubblico che non merita di vivere.
Ammazza indiscriminatamente per un vezzo, va abbattuto comunque finisca.

Spero nei russi stessi.

È un terrorista qualunque ormai, uccide per il gusto di uccidere.


----------



## Andris (6 Dicembre 2022)

*Ungheria mette il veto al piano di aiuti di 18 miliardi dell'UE per l'Ucraina


Orban sui social:*
*
"Il costo della guerra tra Russia e Ucraina non è lo stesso su entrambe le sponde dell'Atlantico.
Se vogliamo che l'industria europea sopravviva, dobbiamo affrontare rapidamente la crisi energetica europea.*
* È giunto il momento di rivalutare le sanzioni".*


----------



## Andris (6 Dicembre 2022)

*secondo Chicago Council of Global Affaires il sostegno popolare americano a Kiev è in continua erosione per ogni punto chiesto nei sondaggi.
in parciolare la linea prevalente tra politica, militari e servizi USA di sostenere Kiev fin quando necessario è ora minoranza per la prima volta (47-48% mentre prima era circa 60%)*
*sale a metà praticamente chi vuole vedere la Casa Bianca spingere Kiev per un accordo veloce, mentre era a 38% in estate*



per destarsi progressivamente questi, toccati molto meno di noi, deve essere proprio evidente che bisogna farla finita e tornarsene nella propria fogna dall'altra parte del globo


----------



## Andris (7 Dicembre 2022)

*Blinken sui due attacchi ucraini in territorio russo:

"Non abbiamo né incoraggiato né permesso agli ucraini di colpire all'interno dei confini russi"*


Guardian


questi sono tutti messaggi che mandano in pubblico ai russi.
da notare anche il termine "permesso", fa capire bene i rapporti di forza.
diciamo che sarebbe interessante capire perchè altrettanto non facciano gli inglesi, non vorrei che si giochi a poliziotto buono e poliziotto cattivo con il lavoro sporco agli inglesi così gli americani possono sedersi al tavolo della pace con le mani meno sporche di sangue, che lasciano sempre un silenzio assordante curiosamente


----------



## Andris (8 Dicembre 2022)

*Kiev ha chiesto a Washington di avere le bombe a grappolo, vietate in 108 paesi che hanno firmato una convenzione ONU.*

*Washington sembra aver rifiutato, ma non ancora definitivo.*


CNN


----------



## fabri47 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Kiev ha chiesto a Washington di avere le bombe a grappolo, vietate in 108 paesi che hanno firmato una convenzione ONU.
> 
> Washington sembra aver rifiutato, ma non ancora definitivo.*
> 
> ...


Sono bombe ucraine, e quindi democratiche. Perchè hanno rifiutato?


----------



## Andris (8 Dicembre 2022)

la nuova dose di sanzioni del razzistello Borrell:

*"Sto presentando agli Stati membri quasi 200 ulteriori persone ed entità russe da sanzionare"*


----------



## Andris (8 Dicembre 2022)

non so se state seguendo, ma *l'Austria ha appena messo il veto a Romania e Bulgaria in Schengen*

questa era la linea britannica che per 15 anni non voleva vedere i loro lavoratori in giro per l'Europa

giusto per far capire come ci sia verso l'Ucraina più attenzione rispetto ad altri stessi europei.

e ovviamente fa intuire come non avrà mai tra tot. anni 27 SI' a far parte dell'Europa

poi se si vuole prendere in giro i cittadini ucraini ok, tanto ormai sono abituati da mesi con la piattaforma unica h24


----------



## vota DC (8 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Kiev ha chiesto a Washington di avere le bombe a grappolo, vietate in 108 paesi che hanno firmato una convenzione ONU.
> 
> Washington sembra aver rifiutato, ma non ancora definitivo.*
> 
> ...


Sottolineo che non è che Zelensky ha aspettato il giorno dopo la copertina del Times, ma queste richieste sono in corso da molti mesi. Si è deciso di rivelarle dopo la copertina perché la memoria da pesce rosso si è già esaurita.
Questo unito al fatto che come strategia avevano usato la diga per togliere acqua alla Crimea nella speranza di drenare l'economia russa (peccato che prima che ci sia una carestia in Russia ogni abitante della Crimea rimasto senza acqua è già morto di sete) fa pensare che il governo ucraino sia in guerra con....i civili ucraini. Inutile dire che lo fa Putin: che gli frega che è russo che attacca cittadini di un altro paese. Quelli che si prendono le bombe a grappolo hanno votato sicuramente Zelensky al ballottaggio quattro anni fa.


----------



## Andris (8 Dicembre 2022)

Merkel alla Zeit ieri su Ucraina-Russia:

"Dopo l'annessione della Crimea nel 2014 abbiamo escluso la Russia dal G8, abbiamo accettato di portare almeno al 2% PIL la spesa militare dei membri NATO, abbiamo messo truppe NATO sul Baltico.

Ma avremmo dovuto reagire più rapidamente all'aggressività della Russia

Non siamo riusciti in Germania a rispettare il 2% e non abbiamo fatto abbastanza per la deterrenza europea, infatti sono arrivate le critiche del presidente Trump.

La guerra in Ucraina può finire solo al tavolo dei negoziati

*L'avvio nel 2008 dell'adesione alla NATO di Ucraina e Georgia era sbagliato.*
*I paesi non avevano i presupposti necessari per questo e le conseguenze di tale decisione non erano state giustamente considerate, per quanto riguarda le azioni della Russia contro la Georgia e l'Ucraina ma anche riguardo la NATO e i suoi vincoli di assistenza

Il conflitto del 2014 è stato congelato dagli accordi di Minsk, ma questo ha dato tempo all'Ucraina di rinforzarsi.
L'Ucraina che vedete oggi non è quella del 2014-2015, allora i russi avrebbero vinto nettamente come si è visto con i separatisti nel Donbass.
Non credo inoltre che allora l'Ucraina avrebbe potuto ricevere l'aiuto dei paesi NATO come oggi"*


Merkel, avendo governato più di tutti (solo Rutte la sta eguagliando al quarto mandato), sarebbe quella più titolata a parlare a raffica ma lo fa moooolto raramente
eppure di cose da dire ne avrebbe tante...

da notare come ora si accusi la Russia di una strategia fatta e ammessa dagli stessi NATO
firmare per riorganizzarsi e rinforzarsi, lo hanno fatto loro con l'Ucraina che allora sarebbe stata smantellata.

ormai è tutto alla luce del sole
altro che esercito scarso e tutte le banalità da bar che leggiamo, avesse attaccato seriamente Putin allora invece di limitarsi ad una pseudo fornitura in Donbass probabilmente l'Ucraina sarebbe scomparsa dalle cartine politiche.
sono otto anni che sono riempiti di assistenza militare, economica, strategica occidentale
e poi dobbiamo leggere "Putin si preparava da mesi forse anni" quando dall'altra parte si faceva di peggio da prima ancora, per fingere di cascare dalle nuvole quando l'ha fatto veramente

le conseguenze di fare il passo più lungo della gamba con NATO-Ucraina non erano state valutate bene, pura verità


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Dicembre 2022)

*Scambio di prigionieri tra USA e Russia in un aereoporto di Abu Dhabi.

In cambio della giocatrice di basket Brittney Garner, icona del popolo LGBTQIA+ (fermata per marijuana), gli USA rilasciano il pericolosissimo trafficante d'armi russo Viktor Bout (impersonato anche da Nicholas Cage nel film "Lord of War").*


----------



## Blu71 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Scambio di prigionieri tra USA e Russia in un aereoporto di Abu Dhabi.
> 
> In cambio della giocatrice di basket Brittney Garner, icona del popolo LGBTQIA+ (fermata per marijuana), gli USA rilasciano il pericolosissimo trafficante d'armi russo Viktor But (impersonato anche da Nicholas Cage in un film).*



Scambio alla pari direi


----------

